# Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo habe da mal ne kleine Frage ( Bin neu hier )

Ich möchte nun Richtig mit dem Angeln anfangen auf Karpfen .
Möchte aber nur mit Selbshakmontage oder Durchlaufmontage Fischen aber welche ist nun die beste ;+
Wobei ich sagen muß das die Duchrlaufmontage mir besser gefählt .

Meine Montagen würden so aussehen 

1 Die Selbsthakmontage 
So sieht es dann aus bei mir Hauptschnur dann nen Stopper dann ein Anti Tangel Boom mit 80 gr Blei und das Vorfach mit Haar und Boilie

2 Die Durchlaufmontage ( Ohne Stopper ) 
Hauptschnur auf die kommt ein Anti Tangel Boom mit 30-50 gr Blei und das vorfach mit Haar und Boilie 

Was sagt ihr nun zu meinen Montagen sind die erst mal so gut für den anfang ;+

Wobei ich noch nicht mit Safety Clips gefischt habe 
da mir das zu Teuer ist 


Das sind meine Teiche wo ich viel Angeln bin .
1 Teich ist so 2 hg ( Mit VIEL Schlamm drin 
2 Teich ist so 5-7 hg auch mit viel schlamm 
3 ist 16 hg groß mit Sand und Schlamm drin 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr was schreibt dazu 
Grüße von D.A.M#h


----------



## RobinDUB (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

huhu
Die Montagen benutze ich auch!Für den Anfang meiner Meinung nach Simple und Perfekt!!

Also ich nehm beides gleich von den Montagen.
Was besser sein soll, müsstest du selber wissen, da nicht die Montage fängt sondern Du und Du musst wissen was dir am besten gefällt,ob du's mehr magst ob der Karpfen direkt oder nicht direkt gehakt wird und,und,und,...

Lg,Robin


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

Du kannst ja auf einer Rute ne selbsthakmontage haben und auf der andere ne durchlaufmontage dann kannst du beides benutzen #6
ich selber bevorzuge die selbsthakmontage, weil da die karpfen sicherer haken!!!


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

Dachte schon ich Angel nur noch damit  bei dem ganzen neuen zeug was es da so gibt #d da dachte ich mir das ist ne montage da kannste nichts falsch machen .
Grüße von D.A.M


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auf einer Rute ne selbsthakmontage haben und auf der andere ne durchlaufmontage dann kannst du beides benutzen #6
> ich selber bevorzuge die selbsthakmontage, weil da die karpfen sicherer haken!!!


 
Machst du das auch so wie ich mit anti Tangel oder hast du das neue zeug zum Karpfen Angeln ?


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Machst du das auch so wie ich mit anti Tangel oder hast du das neue zeug zum Karpfen Angeln ?



also anti tangel gar nicht ich fische nur festblei!! weiß aber eigentlich nicht warum hab ich mir von anfang an so angewöhnt!!


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> also anti tangel gar nicht ich fische nur festblei!! weiß aber eigentlich nicht warum hab ich mir von anfang an so angewöhnt!!


 
Wenn ich da noch mal fragen darf wie machst du es den da ?
Mit dem Festblei ?


----------



## RobinDUB (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

An deiner Stelle würde ich mit nem Anti-Tangle Blei angeln und das Vorfach kürzer wählen als der Tangle Schlauch, damit keine Verhedderungen zwischen vorfach und Hauptschur entstehen!


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



RobinDUB schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mit nem Anti-Tangle Blei angeln und das Vorfach kürzer wählen als der Tangle Schlauch, damit keine Verhedderungen zwischen vorfach und Hauptschur entstehen!


 
wenn meinst du jetzt von uns mich ?
also ich mache das so habe die Anti-Tangl 15 cm und das vorfach ist 25 cm das war immer bis jetzt gut also das anti -tangl länger machen ?
Grüße von D.A.M


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Wenn ich da noch mal fragen darf wie machst du es den da ?
> Mit dem Festblei ?



ja klar... also du hast ja dein blei automatisch auf einem schlauch, den du auf den karabiner ziehst und das blei dann auf dem karabiner hängt!!!


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

meine montage schaut so aus kannst du dir auch nochmal anschaun!!!


----------



## tenchhunter (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

Wenn du die Selbsthakmontage fischt benutze bitte das sog. "neue Zeug" auch Saftey-clip genannt. Deine Motage is zwar im Prinzip das selbe, doch wenn die Schnur wirklich einmal reisen sollte ist der Karpfen nicht "zum Tode verurteilt".


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> meine montage schaut so aus kannst du dir auch nochmal anschaun!!!


 
Das ist doch so ein inline Blei oder ?


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Wenn du die Selbsthakmontage fischt benutze bitte das sog. "neue Zeug" auch Saftey-clip genannt. Deine Motage is zwar im Prinzip das selbe, doch wenn die Schnur wirklich einmal reisen sollte ist der Karpfen nicht "zum Tode verurteilt".



unser see ist sehr verkrautet und dann hat man mir gesagt, dass das blei mit dem safty rig öfter stecken bleibt!!! ich fisch      0,20 mm geflochtene und habe seit mehreren jahren keinen mehr abgerißen!!! wenn ich karpfen verlieren dann schlitzen sie aus!!


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Wenn du die Selbsthakmontage fischt benutze bitte das sog. "neue Zeug" auch Saftey-clip genannt. Deine Motage is zwar im Prinzip das selbe, doch wenn die Schnur wirklich einmal reisen sollte ist der Karpfen nicht "zum Tode verurteilt".


 

Ich sage mal so vor 20-30 Jahren waren die Saftey-clips auch noch nicht da und es wurde gefischt oder ;+


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Das ist doch so ein inline Blei oder ?


 ja genau


----------



## RobinDUB (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> wenn meinst du jetzt von uns mich ?
> also ich mache das so habe die Anti-Tangl 15 cm und das vorfach ist 25 cm das war immer bis jetzt gut also das anti -tangl länger machen ?
> Grüße von D.A.M



ich meine dich :q

Der Sinn und Zweck eines Schlauches ist aber, dass es nicht zu verhedderungen zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur kommt.Deswegen sollte der Schlauch auch länger sein als das Vorfach.^^
Natürlich kann man auch ohne Anti Tangle Fischen aber ich finde es ist sicherer, vorallem wenn man mehrere Stunden den Köder im Wasser liegen hat.Wenn sich nämlich bei einem langen Ansitz das Vorfach verheddert, dann weiß man bescheid warum es u.a. nicht klappt mit dem Fisch :q


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> unser see ist sehr verkrautet und dann hat man mir gesagt, dass das blei mit dem safty rig öfter stecken bleibt!!! ich fisch 0,20 mm geflochtene und habe seit mehreren jahren keinen mehr abgerißen!!! wenn ich karpfen verlieren dann schlitzen sie aus!!


 
wenn ich mal fragen darf fischst du mit den Saftey-clips ?


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> wenn ich mal fragen darf fischst du mit den Saftey-clips ?



nicht immer!! also in gewessern in denen wenig kraut ist benutze ich den safty-rig.. aber wenn ein see verkrautet ist nehm ich inline blei!!! aber stimmt es über haupt, dass safty-rig schneller im kraut hängt als inline blei??


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



RobinDUB schrieb:


> ich meine dich :q
> 
> Der Sinn und Zweck eines Schlauches ist aber, dass es nicht zu verhedderungen zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur kommt.Deswegen sollte der Schlauch auch länger sein als das Vorfach.^^
> Natürlich kann man auch ohne Anti Tangle Fischen aber ich finde es ist sicherer, vorallem wenn man mehrere Stunden den Köder im Wasser liegen hat.Wenn sich nämlich bei einem langen Ansitz das Vorfach verheddert, dann weiß man bescheid warum es u.a. nicht klappt mit dem Fisch :q


 

Aber nur bei selbshakmontagen oder ? 
Also mit den Längern Schlauch


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> nicht immer!! also in gewessern in denen wenig kraut ist benutze ich den safty-rig.. aber wenn ein see verkrautet ist nehm ich inline blei!!! aber stimmt es über haupt, dass safty-rig schneller im kraut hängt als inline blei??


 
Das ist es ja bei uns ist soviel kraut drin und mann hat mir auch gesagt das es da nicht gut ist mit den safty-clips zu angeln weil wenn mann nen hänger hat woll immer das blei weg ist ?


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Das ist es ja bei uns ist soviel kraut drin und mann hat mir auch gesagt das es da nicht gut ist mit den safty-clips zu angeln weil wenn mann nen hänger hat woll immer das blei weg ist ?



das habe ich auch gesgat bekommen.. ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das glauben soll!! ich habe jetz mal ein thema dazu erstellt mal schauen wass die anderen sagen!!


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> das habe ich auch gesgat bekommen.. ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das glauben soll!! ich habe jetz mal ein thema dazu erstellt mal schauen wass die anderen sagen!!


 
Na da werden wir mal schauen was da raus kommt


----------



## RobinDUB (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Aber nur bei selbshakmontagen oder ?
> Also mit den Längern Schlauch


Ouh gute Frage.... ich habe noch nicht oft mit Durchlaufmontage gefischt aber ich denke, dass es bei beiden montagen den selben Effekt hat!
Denk dir mal Bildlich wenn du ein Anti-Tangle Blei als Durchlaufmontage werfen willst :m Also bei mir kommt da der selbe Effekt raus, da es eigentlich nicht weit auf die Hauptschnur zurück  zu richutng rute rutschen wird.
Ob ich da richtig liege, weiß ich selber nicht genau...


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*



RobinDUB schrieb:


> Ouh gute Frage.... ich habe noch nicht oft mit Durchlaufmontage gefischt aber ich denke, dass es bei beiden montagen den selben Effekt hat!
> Denk dir mal Bildlich wenn du ein Anti-Tangle Blei als Durchlaufmontage werfen willst :m Also bei mir kommt da der selbe Effekt raus, da es eigentlich nicht weit auf die Hauptschnur zurück zu richutng rute rutschen wird.
> Ob ich da richtig liege, weiß ich selber nicht genau...


 
Hm werde ich da mal versuchen ob es da einen untrschied gibt war eben auch bei meinem händler der sagt das es nichts ausmacht wenn das anti-tangel zu kurz ist ich werde nun mal alles testen was geht und was nicht denke da kann mann sich auch dann ein Bild drüber machen :vik:
Grüße von D.A.M


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe weiß nicht weiter Selbsthakmontage und Durchlaufmontage*

Hallo leute bin nun zu dem entschluß gekommen das ich mit der Durchlaufmontage am besten komme :q
Habe mir noch mal Anti-Tangle Boom in 30 cm geholt da meine vorfächer 25 cm lang sind geht nun doch besser wie es mir gesagt wurden ist danke noch mal dafür :m
Nun werde ich versuchen auch einen schönen Karpfen zu fangen ( Ha Ha Ha :vik

Grüße von D.A.M


----------

